

Onion Browser brings encrypted mobile browsing to iOS - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/onion-browser-brings-encrypted-mobile-browsing-to-iphone-20120425/

======
TheKidCoder
Covert Browser has been around for a very long time. This seems like more or
less just a clone.

<http://www.covertbrowser.com/>

~~~
mtigas
Onion Browser developer here.

Covert Browser’s been around since November, but apparently doesn’t support
cookies or POST requests. (Easy way to test POST by itself: try a search with
<https://duckduckgo.com/lite/> or the regular DDG with the "Address Bar: No
(POST)" option, it doesn’t work.)

Also figured an open-source clone would be more beneficial/trustworthy to
really paranoid folks (who could even go as far as build it themselves).

